
A How-To on Picking Pretty Colors - dgershte
https://medium.com/@dannyyaroslavski/a-how-to-on-picking-pretty-colors-27c4909071a8
======
dyarosla
For the longest time I’ve had a tough time explaining why some colors worked
together better than others, not to mention how to pick good colors (for apps,
websites, any kind of design really).

I’ve finally been able to put some of those findings into words- my goal was
to make the process more formulaic for designers but also for less-
artistically inclined individuals.

Hopefully some of it helps you with colors on your projects.

